# Rockport Great Egret



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

My favorite photo from Rockport so far. The last photo taken in a series of this Great Egret after photographing him stalking and fishing. Glad I stuck with him for this parting shot.


----------



## Pod (Dec 11, 2004)

I like that one too...thanks for posting all the pics and info.


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Great Photo. Pretty hard to get also.
Steve


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

Great picture. I think that's a wall-hanger.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Very, very nice.


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

WOW, you have posted some amazing pictures the last couple of days. Great work.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*Me too...*

I'm a big fan of this image. The first thing that grabs me is the detail in the underside of the right wing. Exposure here is real nice. The big bonus for me is the curve of the fanning of the left wing tip. Love it love it love it! I also like the subject positioning in the frame. One constuctive comment...the cloning in the lower right quadrant could use some work - maybe just a blur.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Great photos Capt. Ray...............thanks for sharing.
Tight Knot


----------



## GoingCoastal (May 24, 2004)

Great photo. 
I tried taking some shots of out resident egret here. Cant get close enough.and my camera doesnt have the optical horsepower to get any closer either.

I do have a question though. The water at the top. looks " digitazed" i guess kinda/sorta? Is that to make it outta focus or from re-sizing or just my eye's ?
Just wondering if you can fill me in 

Forlorn Dave


----------



## Dorado-Mahi (May 23, 2004)

RustyBrown said:


> One constuctive comment...the cloning in the lower right quadrant could use some work - maybe just a blur.


Good eye as usual Rusty. You look at photographs with a photo editor's point of view! I had 8 blurred strands of grass across the bottom of the frame almost touching the egret. Didn't check my patching up close enough before posting. It's constructive criticism like this that will help everyone produced better photos. Thanks again for noticing and pointing it out.



GoingCoastal said:


> I do have a question though. The water at the top. looks " digitazed" i guess kinda/sorta? Is that to make it outta focus or from re-sizing or just my eye's ?
> Just wondering if you can fill me in


I was stalking this Great Egret along the windward shoreline. Water was calmer near the shore and received more wave action the further away from shore. In addition to that I was shooting a f5.6 creating a shallow depth of field making the choppier water in the background look more out of focus. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## RustyBrown (May 29, 2004)

*The background*

I should have commented on that as well. The choppy area actually works great because it creates a gradient of tones. Good job of making that chicken go right where you wanted.


----------



## tight line (Aug 28, 2005)

Man Thats A Nice Action Shot Kinda Makes Me Feel Like Im There.great Photo .solo


----------

